# a cute little town called Uppsala



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The most outstanding building in Uppsala is the Domkyrka (Uppsala Cathedral), Scandinavia's largest church (118.70 m (389.44 ft) high), which is visible from most parts of town and from the motorway.


Cathedral on Frozen River by jameslosey, on Flickr


2012 09 16_1450_redigerad-2 by Meconopsis betonicifolia, on Flickr


C10442 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


C11528 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


Uppsala Cathedral VI by H Sundholm (henriksundholm.com), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Worm's-Eye View par Iffat K., sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Uppsala-100601_0086 by Jernhusen, on Flickr


A lot of bicycles by Kristjan Aunver, on Flickr


CykelparkeRing by Kristjan Aunver, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grrlpeace/7433145628/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A Cathedral River by Henrik Sundholm., on Flickr


The Fyris River by Henrik Sundholm., on Flickr


The Swan Pond by Henrik Sundholm., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Photo walk in Uppsala, Sweden by Orson the iPhone, on Flickr


Photo walk in Uppsala, Sweden by Orson the iPhone, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Strålande sol över Uppsala idag! // Brilliant sunshine of Uppsala today! by dronodromo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

#springtime over the #city of #uppsala ,#sweden A #lumixgm1 is strapped under a #djiphantom and set to #timelaps no #fpv available #lumix #lumixlounge #lumixnordic #drone #drönare #uav by Dron odromo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

City Park Fountain by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Cathedral River Blues by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Stream Ship Blues by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

2010-07-09_029_Uppsala by Derek Wessinger, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

P1000161.jpg by kaveman743, on Flickr

P1000159.jpg by kaveman743, on Flickr

P1000160.jpg by kaveman743, on Flickr

P1000158.jpg by kaveman743, on Flickr

P1000142.jpg by kaveman743, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Uppsala Cathedral by Trần Xuân Trường, on Flickr

Uppsala University by Trần Xuân Trường, on Flickr

Dawn delight! by Andrew Friberg, on Flickr

Fyrisån from Hamnspången by Molle Olson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

henrikaxelsson-2015-09-29_7611 by Henrik Axelsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Uppsala Cathedral and Aurora Borealis by Zacke Svensson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Uppsala Northern Lights by Andrew Friberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Uppsala, Sweden by Cheylene, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fyrisån, Uppsala, Sweden. by 家弘 陳, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Uppsala-3.jpg by Michael Simons, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Botaniska Trädgården by Isen Majennt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

UppsaladomkyrkaFyrisånWAsmall1200sRGB by stefan sjogren, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bostadsbolag öronmärker lägenheter till "flyktingar" by Qet Qet, on Flickr

Uppsala by Richard Mumford, on Flickr


----------

